
It could be '5 to 10 years' before the world finally drags itself away from IPv4 - sharjeelsayed
https://www.theregister.com/2020/06/05/ipv4_v_ipv6/
======
otterley
Pretty sure I saw this headline 20 years ago, too...

The world has figured out how to live without IPv6. The pain of switching,
along with the fact that we're (still!) finding bugs in IPv6 stacks and
interoperability challenges, just isn't worth it. There needs to be some
significant benefit to the public other than mere address abundance to make a
large-scale transition to IPv6 happen.

------
Mediterraneo10
Uptake of IPv6 is so random and haphazard from one country to another. In
Romania (RDS), I had IPv6 on my fiber connection already in 2010. In Poland
(Orange), even in 2020 you can only get IPv6 by specially enabling it in your
router’s settings by an undocumented trick, but then the ISP issues a command
to your router every 24 hours to drop IPv6 and go back to solely IPv4.

I know if you ask some ISPs how you can permanently enable IPv6, the response
is that you need to upgrade to their more expensive business plan. (Surely no
one would need IPv6 unless they were running a server, and residential plans
aren’t for running servers). Consequently, some ISP seem to feel a financial
incentive _not_ to give out IPv6 addresses, and the pessimist in me says that
they could continue dragging their feet for these next 5 to 10 years.

------
alsobrsp
Might need to add a 0 to those numbers.

------
JakeBrander
In fact, all the large ISPs and hosting providers are stocking up on IPv4 and
buying them at places like ipv4connect.com...

------
JakeBrander
doubt we will ever get rid of IPv4 altogether. Dual stack will probably always
have a need for backwards compatibility.

------
tibbydudeza
Reminds me of the "this is the year of the Linux Desktop" predictions.

------
blaisio
10 years is very optimistic.

